# Leaving town on the 26th, need help getting rid of stuff



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

Circumstances have finally come together enough for me to be able to solidify a moving date. I've got some furniture and a great washer/dryer set to sell and I really need help finding people to take it all. If you know of anyone who needs any of the following stuff please have them contact me.

1. Solid oak dining set w/4 chairs. $350 OBO

2. 6' tall solid oak wall unit PERFECT for a 20g high or 24" TV. $150 OBO 

3. 2008 GE front loading washer/dryer. $800 OBO (was originally $1600 for the pair)

4. Very rarely used Wii with Rock Band and Guitar Hero 3 with all the trimmings. $200 OBO


I've also got a bunch of misc. aquarium related stuff left that's free to whoever's willing to come buy and pick it ALL up. It's mostly small stuff but may include the 55w PC retrofit kits I've got if nobody buys them. 

Thanks for your help,
Phil


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Phil, so glad you are getting things together and heading back "home". We will be sorry to see you go. We thought fondly of you at the DFWAPC meeting today. We will miss you!


----------

